# Τι είναι το οικόσημα;



## drsiebenmal (Jan 20, 2011)

Να πω την αμαρτία μου, εγώ *οικόσημο* το ήξερα πάντα. Όπως το λένε τα λεξικά, π.χ. το ΛΚΝ:

*οικόσημο το* [ikósimo] Ο40 : το διακριτικό σήμα ιδίως παλιάς αριστοκρατικής οικογένειας· (πρβ. θυρεός): Σφραγίδα / δαχτυλίδι με το ~ της οικογένειας. Ένα ~ χαραγμένο στην πόρτα του πύργου.
[λόγ. οικο- + -σημον μτφρδ. γερμ. Hauswappen] ​
(και σχεδόν τα ίδια), το ΛΝΕΓ, που αναφέρει και πρώτη εμφάνιση:

*οικόσημο (το)* [1851] {οικοσήμ-ου | -ων} το διακριτικό σήμα αριστοκρατικών οικογενειών, το οποίο φέρει παραστάσεις ζώων, φυτών, αφηρημένων σχημάτων ή άλλων αντικειμένων. [ΕΤΥΜ. Μετάφρ. δάνειο από γερμ. Hauswappen​
Σήμερα βλέπω εδώ τη μορφή _το οικόσημ*α*_ με πληθ. _τα οικόσημα_: _Ένα οικόσημα που αναφέρεται σε Ελληνα τιτλούχο, τον πρίγκιπα Χουάν Αρκάδιο Λάσκαρι-Κομνηνό [...]_

Μπα λέω, τυπογραφικό θα είναι. Και ίσως αυτό στο άρθρο να είναι. Όμως δεν είναι μόνο του στο νέτι:

+"το οικόσημα"

Οπότε; Λάθος και να το πνίξουμε νωρίς νωρίς ή κάτι άλλο;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 20, 2011)

Μήπως πρόκειται για κατασκευή που ακολουθεί τη λογική για το επίσημα;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 20, 2011)

Εμ, λάθος δεν είναι; Αν στον ενικό ήταν "το οικόσημα", έπρεπε στον πληθυντικό να είναι "τα οικοσήματα", σωστά;


----------



## sarant (Jan 20, 2011)

Ε, ναι.


----------



## Earion (Jan 20, 2011)

Όσα από αυτά δεν είναι σκέτα λάθη, είναι αδόκιμες προσπάθειες κατασκευής όρου πάνω στη λογική που λέει ο Ζάζουλας. Αλλά πέφτουν στο κενό, γιατί ήδη από τον 19ο αιώνα (τουλάχιστον) είναι καθιερωμένος όρος το *οικόσημο*. (Παλιότερα το έλεγαν *άρμα*, η, θηλυκό).


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2011)

Ωστόσο, υπάρχει και το *οικολογικό σήμα*, το γνωστό _ecolabel_ (> _οικόσημα_).

Σ' αυτή τη σελίδα μπορούμε να δούμε διάφορα *οικοσήματα*.


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 20, 2011)

Εγώ, πάντως, μόνο ως οικόσημ*ο *το ήξερα. Η επισήμανση του Earion με καλύπτει απόλυτα. Αν είναι να αναθεωρήσουμε λύσεις εδραιωμένες εδώ και πολλά. πολλά χρόνια...


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2011)

Στην παρέα που από το _σήμα_ φτιάχνει ουσιαστικά σε -_σημο_ (_αγγελιόσημο, βιβλιόσημο, γραμματόσημο, δωρόσημο, εθνόσημο, ένσημο, εύσημο, ιατρόσημο, κληρικόσημο, οδόσημο, οικόσημο, ορόσημο, παράσημο, πρόσημο, υδατόσημο, φθογγόσημο, φορόσημο, χαρτόσημο_ κ.ά.) υπήρχε μοναδική εξαίρεση το (αρχαίο) _επίσημα_. Σ' αυτό προστέθηκε τώρα το *οικόσημα* (_του οικοσήματος, τα οικοσήματα, των οικοσημάτων_), που είναι διασταύρωση του _οικολογικού σήματος_, όπως το _ecolabel_ βγήκε από το _ecological label_, και δεν έχει σχέση με το _οικόσημο_ (_τα οικόσημα_, από το Hauswappen).

Παραδείγματα χρήσης (που θέλουν ψάξιμο για να ξεδιαλεχτούν από τα _οικοσήματα_ που είναι _οικόσημα_):

Η εταιρία άρχισε το 1984 πιστοποιώντας φρούτα και λαχανικά που δεν είχαν εντομοκτόνα και αργότερα ασχολήθηκε με τα οικοσήματα, χωρίς ωστόσο να χωριστεί από την κερδοσκοπική μητρική εταιρία. 
http://www.lawnet.gr/pages/eofn/2/kanon.asp

Τα «οικοσήματα» που βρίσκουμε σε πάρα πολλά προϊόντα κανονικά θα έπρεπε να μας βοηθήσουν. Αλλά τα σήματα είναι πολλά και οι οικολογικές υποσχέσεις πολλές φορές είναι παραπλανητικές.
http://www.oikologos.gr/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=146&Itemid=219

με ιδιαίτερη έμφαση σε περίπου 100 οικοσήματα [ecolabels], βραβεία καθώς και ατομικές πρωτοβουλίες σε ολόκληρο τον κόσμο.
http://www.detap.gr/forum/program2.pdf

η ενεργός συμμετοχή όλων όσων αφορά το περιβάλλον σε εθελοντική και προληπτική βάση (οικοσήματα, οικολογιστικοί έλεγχοι, κλπ.)
http://europa.eu/rapid/pressRelease...format=HTML&aged=1&language=EL&guiLanguage=en

VISIT (Volontary Initiative for Sustainability in Tourism), που έχει ως σκοπό την προώθηση των οικοσημάτων τουρισμού που υφίστανται στην Ευρώπη.
http://www.europarl.europa.eu/sides/getDoc.do?pubRef=-//EP//TEXT+WQ+E-2002-2571+0+DOC+XML+V0//EL

σχετικά με την ανάγκη διατήρησης ή όχι του συστήματος οικοσημάτων για τα φορτηγά που διασχίζουν την Αυστρία.
http://www.europarl.europa.eu/meetdocs/committees/rett/20021104/473133EL.pdf

Δράσεις ενημέρωσης για την κοινοτική νομοθεσία στον τομέα του περιβάλλοντος - Προώθηση των οικοσημάτων
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=COM:1997:0003:FIN:EL:PDF

ο αριθμός των οικοσημάτων που θα διανεμηθούν το επόμενο έτος
http://europa.eu/rapid/pressRelease...format=HTML&aged=1&language=EL&guiLanguage=en

2000/45/ΕΚ: Απόφαση της Επιτροπής, της 17ης Δεκεμβρίου 1999, για τη θέσπιση οικολογικών κριτηρίων σε ό,τι αφορά την εκχώρηση του κοινοτικού οικοσήματος σε ηλεκτρικά πλυντήρια ρούχων [κοινοποιηθείσα υπό τον αριθμό Ε(1999) 4650] (Κείμενο που παρουσιάζει ενδιαφέρον για τον ΕΟΧ) 
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=CELEX:32000D0045:EL:HTML

(2004) Ευρωπαϊκό Σύστημα Απονομής Οικοσήματος-Ecolabel: Για την Εξοικονόμηση Ενέργειας και τον Περιορισμό της Περιβαλλοντικής Μόλυνσης

Εργαλεία περιβαλλοντικής πολιτικής προϊόντων στον τουρισμό: η περίπτωση του οικοσήματος (eco-label) στις τουριστικές εγκαταστάσεις 
http://library.tee.gr/digital/bibliogr/perivallon/tek_chap3.htm

Το ενεργειακό σήμα θα συντονίζεται στενά με το κοινοτικό σύστημα οικο-σήματος, το οποίο λειτουργεί σε εθελούσια βάση και κατά τρόπο επιλεκτικό που ήδη εφαρμόζεται σε ορισμένες οικιακές συσκευές, όπως στα ηλεκτρικά πλυντήρια και τα ψυγεία, οικοσήμα το οποίο εκχωρείται μόνο στα προϊόντα εκείνα τα οποία τηρούν αυστηρές περιβαλλοντικές προϋποθέσεις, περιλαμβανομένης και αυτής σχετικά με την ενεργειακή κατανάλωση.
The energy label will also be closely co-ordinated with the Community Eco-label award scheme…
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...,en,es,fi,fr,it,nl,pt,sv,&val=240958:cs&page=​


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2011)

Και, με την ευκαιρία:

ecolabelling = οικοσήμανση
http://www.eionet.europa.eu/gemet/concept?cp=2435


----------



## Zazula (Jan 20, 2011)

Αναρωτιέμαι μήπως θα ήταν το συνετότερο γλωσσικά (κι ας μην είναι και το συνεπέστερο, με βάση τους κανόνες σύνθεσης των λέξεων) το να κάνουμε χρήση τής προφύλαξης* — οπότε να μην αναβιβαστεί ο τόνος στη σύνθεση κι έτσι να έχουμε για το _ecolabel_ το *οικοσήμα*. Θα πρόσεξες, φαντάζομαι, ότι είναι ευχερέστατο να πούμε και να γράψουμε όλες τις άλλες πτώσεις (όπου, εκτός απ' τη γενική πληθυντικού, τονίζεται το -σή-), στις οποίες είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι ο γράφων ή ο ομιλών δεν έχει μπερδέψει τη λέξη με το _οικόσημο_, εκτός από την ονομαστική ενικού.

Και, ανατρέχοντας στην altavista (κοίτα να δεις που υπάρχει ακόμα) για να δω αν το λέει κανείς _οικοσήμα_ στην ονομ. ενικ., βρίσκω αυτό ακριβώς που τσιτάρισες κι εσύ από την ΕΕ (και δεν ξέρω αν το πρόσεξες): :)
Το ενεργειακό σήμα θα συντονίζεται στενά με το κοινοτικό σύστημα οικο-σήματος, το οποίο λειτουργεί σε εθελούσια βάση και κατά τρόπο επιλεκτικό που ήδη εφαρμόζεται σε ορισμένες οικιακές συσκευές, όπως στα ηλεκτρικά πλυντήρια και τα ψυγεία, *οικοσήμα* το οποίο εκχωρείται μόνο στα προϊόντα εκείνα τα οποία τηρούν αυστηρές περιβαλλοντικές προϋποθέσεις, περιλαμβανομένης και αυτής σχετικά με την ενεργειακή κατανάλωση.

Μη σου πω ότι ακόμη και το _επίσημα_ μπορεί να είχε καλύτερη τύχη αν, στα πλαίσια της γλωσσικής προφύλαξης (μια και ταυτίζεται με το επίρρημα _επίσημα_ — αναρωτηθείτε τι τελικά σημαίνει η φράση «το επίσημα τοποθετημένο λάθος»), γινόταν _επισήμα_.

_________________________
* Αντιγράφω από το ΛΝΕΓ για την _προφύλαξη_ (γλωσσ.): η αποφυγή [...] σύγχυσης που προέρχεται [...] από τη φωνητική σύμπτωση διαφορετικών τύπων.


----------



## Earion (Jan 20, 2011)

Ζάζουλα, γιατί όχι; Συμφωνώ. Πρέπει να προφυλαχτεί ο έως τώρα ευρύτατα χρησιμοποιούμενος όρος _οικόσημο _(έχουμε και _οικοσηματολογία_, Wappenkunst, l'art du blason, heraldry --δίπλα στον εκ μεταφοράς όρο _εραλδική_). Και μη νομίζετε ότι τα οικόσημα περιορίζονται στα χωράφια της ιστορίας, γιατί τα παιχνίδια ρόλων είναι γεμάτα από τέτοια.

Νίκελ, καμία από τις δώδεκα περιπτώσεις που παραθέτεις δεν αφορά οικόσημα. Είναι όλα *οικοσήματα*.


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2011)

Η ερώτηση του τίτλου είναι «Τι είναι το οικόσημα;». Και απάντησα: εκτός από ζαβό _οικόσημο_ είναι και σωστή απόδοση του _ecolabel_. Και τεκμηρίωσα. Και δεν θεωρώ ότι υπάρχει λόγος να προφυλαχτούμε _επί τούτου_ για μια λέξη σπάνια και τεχνικής χρήσης. Αν ωστόσο πέσει ο τόνος της λόγω προφύλαξης (γενικότερα, όχι σε μία-δύο περιπτώσεις), θα αγκαλιάσουμε και το _οικοσήμα_.


----------

